# Auto rotation



## jay956 (Jan 13, 2012)

On my 60D the photos will not auto rotate even when the option is selected. They will rotate on the camera but I still have to manually change them on the computer. Am i missing something here?


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 14, 2012)

If you are downloading and viewing them in Windows, Windows doesn't recognize Auto Rotate Info.

You are better off downloading with the canon programn, either EOS or Zoom browser, It will rotate them and then Windows will be OK with them


----------



## jay956 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

